# Small red lumps on my 9wk old puppy's eyelid 😔



## Sinead-B (6 mo ago)

Hi All, 

This is my first time posting so any help would be greatly appreciated😊 
We welcomed a beautiful 9 week old male vizsla home 2 days ago. He has been settling in well and running around playing inside and out in the garden with myself and my other half. Yesterday I noticed a tiny bit of a lump on one eye and upon inspection early this afternoon there's seems to be two very small little red lumps on his eyelid (see pic). 
I spoke to the breeder to see if any of the other pups have this and she said no. I have gently bathed it with warm water on cotton wool and he didn't seem phased when I did so. We don't have our health check with the vet until Saturday so I was just wondering if anyone has experienced the same thing and can shed any light on it for me? Thank you 😊


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Over the years I’ve learned, if there is a way for a vizsla to do something to themselves. They find away to do it. Maybe see if a warm compress helps bring it to a head. If the swelling gets worse, see if you can move the vet appointment to a earlier day.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

If it isnt showing improvement in a day with warm compress/saline, I'd get him to the vet rather quickly. It looks like it could be cellulitis and can get out of control quickly, don't want to mess around especially with the eye area, and there aren't any OTC ophthalmic antibiotic ointments available , you would need a prescription.


----------



## Sinead-B (6 mo ago)

Thank you for the advice guys 😊 It hasn't gotten any worse and we have been bathing with a compress. Fingers crossed another day with the compress and we will see an improvment


----------

